# Help wanted - kitten selling scams??



## lisab345 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi,
As you know we have been looking for another kitten.
Having looked through the internet for adds for people selling we have found multiple adds for a persian kitten all with professional pictures but different text in the add and coming up for various citys and on various. Having contacted this person they advised that they are in Birmingham but would send the kitten to us which we feel is a bit strange considering we are in Aberdeen. It also states on the add that they want the kitten to 'go to someone in your country'. Has anyone experienced anything like this when looking for a kitten.
Thanks 
Lisa


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

i did when we where looking for a dog is it on preloved?? its a scam do not send them money there are alot of them going about who in the right mind would "post" a animal silly people they are :mad2:

good luck with finding a kitten :thumbup1: xx


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

stefow said:


> i did when we where looking for a dog is it on preloved?? its a scam do not send them money there are alot of them going about who in the right mind would "post" a animal silly people they are :mad2:
> 
> good luck with finding a kitten :thumbup1: xx


We had that last year with a whippet pup, they wanted £45 to deliver the dog to us, but we realised it was a scam, they were nigerians


----------



## lisab345 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi
I have come across two now. There was the one for white persian kittens which had ads placed on muamat and Gumtree! And I just came across another one whom I was interested into start with a Bengal kitten for adoption, the lady said she was deaf and could only communicate by email, but just as I asked to come and see it (her ad said she was in Aberdeen) she said that she was in New Quay would need to ship the kitten at a cost of £190!! I cant believe people would be so cruel about this!!
Thank you for your replies though, I just felt something wasn't quite right with these ad's.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

scams are easy to spot, in the uk we don't take photos of pets with flowers and props,scams always mention the name of pet and weight,ukc is american,never mention a price always for adoption, 
if its too good to be it usually is


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

and nearly always say, the pet has had his/her shots not vaccinations


----------

